# [SOLVED] mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0 error?

## kwilliams0

When I run

```
mount -a

```

I get the following error.

 *Quote:*   

> mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0

 

Google didn't turn up anything useful here.  My fstab has:

```
/dev/cdrom  /mnt/cdrom  auto  noatime,user   0 0
```

As there is no reference in fstab to /dev/sr0, so I am a bit confused as to why I am getting this error.  Is this something to do with my CDRom, udev, or other type of misconfiguration on my part?Last edited by kwilliams0 on Sat Jun 04, 2011 7:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Etal

/dev/cdrom is a symlink to /dev/sr0:

```
$ ls -l /dev/cdrom 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 May 26 07:16 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
```

It's saying it doesn't have a disk in it, so it can't mount anything.

----------

## Hu

If you do not want the disc to be automatically mounted, add option noauto alongside noatime,user.  This will instruct mount to mount the volume only when you ask for it by name.

----------

## kwilliams0

noauto did the trick, and now I understand why one would use that option!  Thank you!

----------

